# Beginners luck!!



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Some of you may hate me for this lol Stopped at Karran shop today, got some floats, split shot, jigs and maggots, rigged up my 6 ft zebco bait cast combo and headed to the Grand in harpersfield. Did some casting, played with float height and stuff, and in the process got snagged pretty good. Had to walk up the hill with my pole and up onto the bridge, and finally got it loose. (wishing the whole time i had waders and could just go get it) so reeling it back in so I could get off of bridge and back on bank, and my pole bends down, there is a fish rolling and flopping about down there holly crap lol. So now I gotta repeat what I just went thru to get up there, with a fish on my line! Made it back down to the bank, got him over to shore, grabbed my line to pull him up on bank and as soon as he was in 2" of water the line broke!! So I sunk to my knees and grabbed him, he didnt seem to energetic at this point lol So I was pretty excited! First time out, nowhere near the right equipment, except maybe what I put in the water, and bam, got my first fish an hour in. Snowed the whole time, I had some ducks and a giant Herron keeping me company and it was peacefull. So all in all a great 2 hours!!
Heres a pic, 25 inches.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job that is a great story. You won't forget your first! Were there many others there? How iced up was it?


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I wont forget that one lol Couple other guys was all, they were downriver never saw em really. No ice below dam.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

nice fish! Next time don't grab the line when you pull em up, gotta grab the fish. all it takes is one head thrash while ur holding the line to break it!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea it snapped easily when I grabbed ahold. Just glad I was able to land it!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks like a plastic fish! Nice try racetech! Great story man and congrats...I caught my first steelie this year on the grand as well 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job man

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

nah I borrowed it from a wall and threw it in the snow lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The snow adds to the effect lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

One question for you guys who may know. This fish didn't fight hard, being my first fish Im not sure how they should act, but from the videos I've seen and stories I've heard lol. It just rolled around a few times and never made a run??


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Probably due to the water temp? I have no idea what I'm talking about 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I was thinking water temp to, just seemed lethargic lol I mean it wasn't happy at all lol. But If I was a fish, and I had been hooked up already that day, and I just said reel me in you jerk and get this damn hook out my mouth, then Id be this fish lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Every fish is different. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

So some will fight till death? And some will just come in to you like a dog looking for a treat? lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Something like that.lol I have had the both ends of the fights.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

water temps are why the fish didnt fight hard, Although like the others said it depends on the fish. In the fall / spring they do tend to have alot more fire then the cold winter months.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This time of year they don't fight that hard. Plus, that fish has been in the river a long time.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

A long time? Because of how far up river it is?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I believe he was referring to how dark the fish was in color. Most of the time when the steelhead enter the stream they are a bright chrome silver color. The fish you caught has dark colors.
I have heard mixed explanations on why steelhead become a darker color.
Some say the steelhead become dark because how long they have been
in the rivers, then others say it does not matter how long they have been in the stream, The darker colors are the steelheads spawning colors and means it is ready to spawn. could be in there a week or 2 and still be dark.


----------



## steelhunter (Dec 5, 2013)

Great job racetech. You'll always remember that first one. As for the fight I noticed last weekend the couple I got didn't jump but pulled real good the whole time. Like others said probably water temp but still a blast to catch


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful fish! Congrats on your first and braving the elements.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks! I love the elements, the more snow the better lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice going !


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

And another thing. Should the jig be tied on to line directly? No snap swivel or whatever they are called? Easier to change jigs with a swivel, but there shouldnt be a swivel at the jig right?


----------



## steelhunter (Dec 5, 2013)

Wouldn't use a swivel when fishing for steelhead. I always prefer to tie directly to my lure whether it be a small jig or if i'm casting a spoon or spinner. They spook real easy if something doesn't look right. Also the lightest line your comfortable using. Alot of guys use a flouro leader too which is nearly invisible in the water


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your first steelhead!!!



racetech said:


> One question for you guys who may know. This fish didn't fight hard, being my first fish Im not sure how they should act, but from the videos I've seen and stories I've heard lol. It just rolled around a few times and never made a run??


As others have said, it's probably because of the water temp. Hook into a bright chrome fish in October and you'll notice a huge difference...



> A long time? Because of how far up river it is?


Usually, yeah, but these fish can travel extremely far distances in a very short amount of time. If you're fishing very far up river most of the fish will probably be darker fish that have been in the system for a while, but you might also get some very fresh fish surprisingly far upstream. With that said, you can also get some darker fish in the lower sections as well.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

yes at just 1mph the fish can travel 24 miles in a day.

:T


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Went again today. Took my 8 yr old, we didnt catch anything but icy line lol Damn jigs were freezin up to and wouldnt thaw in the water. Oh well we had fun regardless.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome!! Now do it again


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

racetech said:


> Some of you may hate me for this lol


I hate you!!! 

That's AWESOME!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

If you using mono no swivel. If your using braided I use a barrel swivel 3-4 ft up. Jig straight to mono or floro. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys lol

Braided is stronger I know, but does it last longer?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

racetech said:


> Went again today. Took my 8 yr old, we didnt catch anything but icy line lol Damn jigs were freezin up to and wouldnt thaw in the water.Oh well we had fun regardless.


I think you answered your own question there. If the jigs won't even thaw out in the water, then that water has to be damn cold! Maybe a good thing you don't have waders, there could be anchor ice on the bottom. With the temps we've been having, you fall in and you're hypothermic in minutes! 

My first Steelie was a dark fish like yours, but it was in the Spring in the Chagrin near Willoughby. Same deal. I was messing up left and right, snagging up, losing tackle. Finally, in a fit of desperation, I put a couple of tiny split shot above a #6 (I think) octopus hook, stuck the hook in a spawn bag and drifted it down into a hole. KA-WHAM! That fish fought like nothing else I'd ever hooked, but it was quite a bit warmer than now.

Congratulations! You are now addicted! One more task. Get your 8 year old into one and he'll be just like you!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea water is real cold if it wont thaw ice lol I want him to hook into one! He loves to fish as it is, I think a big steel would blow his mind lol Hes getting some fishing goodies for christmas


----------

